# Dog



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi - we are about to join the ranks of motohomers! What do with your dogs? It seems a little scary to me to have them loose in the van (M6 emergency stops eg). Do you use dog cages? Cheers Bazzer


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We have no dog now but my son who has will not even travel in town without his dog restrained by a harness which is attached to the seat belt. 
You could imagine the damage a dog loose in a motorhome could do to himself or the occupants if involved in accident, also if the dog was to escape and maybe cause another accident.
While we where in spain last winter a cutting from a local english paper was put on our notice board about it being illegal to carry dogs in vehicles unless restrained, can't remember exactly but think the fine was 60 or 90 euros.
Safe travels and keep him or her well restrained.

Steve


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi bazerruk,
We used a cage when Robbie was a pup and strapped it in on route, now he lies between front seats in his bed with a body harness on and a short lead clipped to the seat framework. Works very well as I know he's safe in the case of an emergency stop.Not sure what people do with multiple dogs but someone will come on and tell you,
Enjoy,
Dave


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Many thanks -we just have the one insane Cocker Spaniel. I take it harnesses are easy to come by? - sounds a good idea.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Yup, most largish pet shops sell harnesses and short leads.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at the recent thread - 'How to keep a dog safe in a MH whilst travelling' - many Members debating the rights and wrongs of whether a dog should be restained or not when travelling.

'sweetie' - It's a €90 fine in Spain.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have two RAC dog harnesses 'google RAC dog harness' this is just one of the results.

http://www.rac.co.uk/press-centre/p...hes-pawing-over-travel-brochures-with-owners/

We have just changed our MH, our previous one didn't have extra seat belts so I am really pleased that we are now going to have a place for the dogs to be properly harnessed.


----------



## schojac (Oct 13, 2007)

30kG; harnessed and belted. Don't fancy that amount of mass flying past my head.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone - harness shopping tomorrow!


----------

